# Honeymoon in Italy, August 2010: Lake Garda & Sorrento



## Corner (4 Jan 2010)

We plan to go for 2 weeks to Italy on honeymoon at the start of August this year. We are set on our destination for the 2nd part of our 2-stop trip which sees us base ourselves in Sorrento. The first part is the part we are trying to finalise; for which we intend to go to Lake Garda. Our predicament being, where is the best or most suitable place/resort for honeymooner's to go on Lake Garda? 



There are so many resorts and we have been studying the various hotel and resort reviews but have not uncovered a loction as of yet which seems ideal for honeymoon. We realise the first 2 weeks in August will be mad busy which we are willing to accept but maybe there is an ideal resort for us on Lake Garda? We want somewhere where it is (1) not over run with kids/families, (2) with other honeymoon couples like oursleves and (3) not self catering. We would be most grateful for any suggestions. ps we also prefer the more authentic style hotels and regions but are open to suggestions!


----------



## ilovepink (4 Jan 2010)

hi there. my sister got married in Riva in lake garda and we had the most amazing time. it was also in August. we stayed in the Grand Hotel Liberty which is a 4 star hotel. could nt recommend it enough. amazing. she actually had her reception in the hotel and our family stayed in this hotel for our week. definatly look into it. we had the best time ever and went full board. food gorgeous too and the staff were fab.


----------



## IsleOfMan (5 Jan 2010)

I have visited most towns on Lake Garda and each are different in their own way.
Riva mentioned above is in the shade by 4 p.m. each day, this might be nice after a hot day though. Limone is similar. On the opposite side of the lake you get great sunsets in Malcesine. Sirmione is very touristy and crowded. I liked Garda and Gardone. Having said that Riva is nice and there is a lovely walk along the lakeshore to Torbole where a younger windsurfing crowd hang out.


----------



## PGD1 (5 Jan 2010)

we stayed in Desenzano del Garda as it had the most "nightlife"... ie in the evenings we just sat out watching life go by, eating ice cream.


----------



## Peigsayers (5 Jan 2010)

We got married in Malcesine but stayed in Riva, in Hotel du Lac et du Parc.  Lovely grounds, pools etc.  Backs onto the lake and to a lovely promenade into the town (approx 15 mins walk).  Riva is probably the biggest resort with lots of restaurants and shops and ferry to other towns on the lake.  The Savoy Palace got good reviews from friends but I think I'd opt for du Lac for honeymoon.  
So my suggestion would be to base yourself in Riva but visit Malcesine, Limone etc.  Also, if you can fit in a trip to the opera in Verona, it's a great experience.


----------



## irishmoss (5 Jan 2010)

I don't think you'll find any of your worries a problem in lake Garda. From my experience it is quiet, everything shuts up at 11 or midninght and you'll find a lot of eldery people there.
Most accomodation is hotels too. Are you driving?

(1) not over run with kids/families, (2) with other honeymoon couples like oursleves and (3) not self catering.


----------



## Corner (5 Jan 2010)

Peigsayers said:


> Also, if you can fit in a trip to the opera in Verona, it's a great experience.


 
If we stay in Riva, how convenient is it to get to Verona? It seems quite far away for a day trip. We had thought of basing ourselves closer to the south-eastern part of the lake which would make Verona more convenient. The opera in Verona is a must for us!  
The resorts in the south-eastern part of the lake seem to be the resorts most popular with tourists but maybe not suitable for honeymooners?

We have also researched the western side of the lake but it doesn't seem to be as popular; or as the guide books phrase it "not as fashionable." Is this the case? We have come across some lovely hotels on this side but they seem very pricey compared to the eastern side.

From our research to date, Riva seems to be the most highly sought resort for hooneymooners but we would be delighted for more views!


----------



## onq (5 Jan 2010)

Hi Corner,

We stayed in a Camping last year in Pescheira on the south shore of the lake.
We made Venice from Pescheira in 90 minutes on the Autostrada.
Verona was 40-50 minutes from Pescheira on secondary roads.

ONQ.


----------



## Happy_Harry (6 Jan 2010)

Got married in Arco last year and stayed in Riva. I would not chose the Grand hotel Liberty for a honeymoon ( it is a big hotel with quite a few events - as ilovepink says they had a wedding there and there will be more weddings there- I had a look at their suites and rooms when trying to find accommodation for the wedding and I didn't like the rooms). 
We ended up staying in  at the lake, a smaller hotel with really nice and fresh rooms. Breakfast isn't great, but the Italians are simply not big on breakfast ( pain au chocolat and cappucino), you will find plenty of cafes nearby though. It is bang in the middle of the historic centre of town, lovely views over the lake and should be a lot less expensive than Hotel du Lac et du Parc.
Another nice and modern hotel is Astoria Park it is bit further away from the center of town, but they have a better breakfast  

I honestly can say I visited most of the hotels in Riva , apart from du Lac et du Parc as it was too expensive , so I would be surprised if there were any better options out there that I don't know of.

If you rent a car Verona is not that far and should be doable in about an hour. Just don't go there in the weekends.
And let's make no mistake, Riva is busy during the first weeks of August, just a different type of holiday maker than you would find at the costas. Yes there will be children about , but nothing really disturbing...

One more thing, the lake will be very cold no matter what time of year.. Please let me know if I can help any further


----------



## Peigsayers (6 Jan 2010)

We didn't hire a car. We booked tickets for the opera and coach transfer through a local agency. I don't remember exactly how long the journey was but I don't recall it being particularly long. I did fall asleep on the way back though!


----------



## oldnick (7 Jan 2010)

You better get a move on if you want a good deal on hotels in Sorrento AND Garda AND opera tickets in the first fortnight of August when every Italian seems to go on holiday, as well as nearly every other European.

If you don't intend to hire a car in Garda then desanzano is the only place for anyone intending to visit a few places.
train every 20-40 mins to Verona. Journey 20-30 mins. Super-easy.
train every 60-120 mins depending on time of day to Venice -90 mins.
plus Padua,Vicenza and  other easily reached interesting towns by efficient and cheap Italian train system.

This next comment may upset you....
..do you really need to go to two seperate locations in Italy for your honeymoon ?
In August? After the fatigue and stress of the wedding etc.
Garda is great for both relaxing plus visiting so many places, without packing and unpacking and flying between Sorrento and Verona half way thru your holiday.
Sorry to stick my oar in. just a thought.

P.S. You can book all opera tickets with full details of performances, times, seats,prices on the internet.


----------



## Corner (9 Jan 2010)

oldnick said:


> This next comment may upset you....
> ..do you really need to go to two seperate locations in Italy for your honeymoon ?
> In August? After the fatigue and stress of the wedding etc.
> Garda is great for both relaxing plus visiting so many places, without packing and unpacking and flying between Sorrento and Verona half way thru your holiday.
> ...


----------



## Perplexed (11 Jan 2010)

I've been to Capri on a day trip. Beautiful scenery but rather expensive with a lot of upmarket designer shops.
There is probably another side to the island when you go away from the port but  afraid I can't comment on that.


----------



## sam h (11 Jan 2010)

We honeymooned in Sorrento & I have to say, while it's fine as a base, the town itself it rather YUCK.  Very touristy, it's in the American "European trip". It's good as a base to see all the othere towns nearby, but we had the bus & boat timetables close at hand so we could escape everyday!!  Capri is pretty, but yet again, soooo touristy, we did a day trip and it was more than enough.  

A friend had her honeymoon there a few years ago & actually cut the trip short, they really didn't like Capri.

There is another islandnearby called Ischia, which it far more typical Italian.  We took a boat over and used the local bus to go around the island and it was fab.  I don;t knoe how they would be geared up for a week lomg stay.  The Amalfi coast is stunning and there are some much nicer towns than Sorrentto, they are still fairly touristy though.  
Pompeii is amazing and definately worth the trip, it would be worth reading something before hand & I actually found "Pompeii" by Richard Harris very good....it is a fiction book based on fact and it will give you a really good idea of what life would have been like.  Steer clear of Naples, if you do venture in, make sure you keep all valuables out of site and stick to the main parts.
Sorrentto is where all the buses go from so as a base it is a  good option.  The only other thing I'd say is that I love Italy and love going back, but it's not on my list of places to go back to.

I love Lake Garda, they Italians holiday there (you'll be hard pushed to find many Italians in Sorrentto).  There are loads of towns around the lake and each is very different.  Verona is lovely and an opera would definately be a good idea (can;t speak from experience as I've yet to convince the kids that sitting through a 5 hour opera would be a good idea.  

Rome is actually a good option to consider for August.  we may have been lucky, but the heat was very manageable (and I don't do major heat)  Traditionally, the Romans leave the city so you can get great deals, especially if you stay just outside the city and you look at booking directly (you mentioned a travel agent, I've no idea how that would work).  If you do Rome, please bring the best walking shoes you can get!!

whatever you do, ENJOY!!


----------



## Perplexed (11 Jan 2010)

I agree with Sam h. Sorrento is way too touristy for me but then some people love it so depends very much on the person. When I was in that area I stayed in a little village called Minori which is much more authentic. The boat taxi is the quickest way to get around and there are lots of lovley places along the way including Positano which looks very romantic. The roads are a nightmare & not for the fainthearted.

The island of Ischia does look very interesting. Watch "The Talented Mr Ripley" if you want to get an  idea of the scenery.

The Amalfi coast is really a beautiful area with lots to see and do and Pompei is definitely worth a visit.

Sorrento is probably good as a base as most transport goes from there.

I love Italy and you will too. Enjoy.


----------



## Corner (12 Jan 2010)

Thanks a million for all your views. The hotels we are hoping to book are (1) Hotel Minerva in Sorrento and (2) Hotel Caeser Agustus in Capri (plush!). The prices are high but workng out better than antipated. Has anyone any experience of either of these hotels?


----------



## Shiraz (12 Jan 2010)

Hi there,

the Amalfi coast is amazing, some places are nicer than others, but all are nice.
Having said that, my least favourite place was Sorrento. It is jam-packed and absolutely teaming with tourists. I'd really recommend one of the smaller villages along the coast, but they can be very quiet, so depends what you want.

The scenery in Capri is amazing, and I'd say it was beautiful 50 years ago, but now is over-run with designer shops, so feels like an American mall. Having said that, the views are just beautiful, and if you go away from the capital (Anacapri I think) it feels more authentic.

The above sounds quite negative, but even given those negatives, its a most beautilful part of the world.

Enjoy!


----------

